# Hygrometer salt test...Distilled vs. Tap



## jrwingate6 (Mar 3, 2009)

Half the guides out there tell you to use distilled and half of them tell you to just use tap. Would there be a difference in humidity level between the two?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Use distilled water, hell that's what you will be using anyway.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Shouldn't really matter, I would think.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Always use distilled when it's related with cigars.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Codename47 said:


> *Always* use distilled when it's related with cigars.


:tpd:

Always, always.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

i don't know what half says to used tap, never never use tap water in a humidor the minerals in tap water not only gets in your cigars and ruins the taste they can in time cause the wood to warp and eat at your Humidifier.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

[devil's advocate]But this is not in a humidor, or with cigars. It is in a plastic airtight container, with a hygrometer that shouldn't be affected by the presence of minerals, and doesn't retain moisture. Just sayin.[/devil's advocate]


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> [devil's advocate]But this is not in a humidor, or with cigars. It is in a plastic airtight container, with a hygrometer that shouldn't be affected by the presence of minerals, and doesn't retain moisture. Just sayin.[/devil's advocate]





docruger said:


> *the minerals in tap water not only gets in your cigars* *and ruins the taste* they can in time cause the wood to warp and eat at your Humidifier.


Yep...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

You do the salt test in your humidor, with cigars inside? I was under the impression you were supposed to do it in a seperate baggie or small tupperware, with nothing in it but the hygro and a small dish/cap with damp salt? But if that's what you're doing, yeah it would make sense to use distilled. Don't think it would be as accurate though, the humi and cigars would affect the reading.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> You do the salt test in your humidor, with cigars inside? I was under the impression you were supposed to do it in a seperate baggie or small tupperware, with nothing in it but the hygro and a small dish/cap with damp salt?


Salt test should be done in a small ziploc bag....place your hygro in the baggie & put some salt in a clean soda bottle cap with a few drops of water on top...seal bag....leave it for a bit....I can't remember how long.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

So then there's no cigars, humidifer, or humidor to damage with minerals, correct?

Edit - to answer the original question, there would not be a difference in the humidity level.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> So then there's no cigars, humidifer, or humidor to damage with minerals, correct?


Correct you are.



Jack Straw said:


> Edit - to answer the original question, there would not be a difference in the humidity level.


I think there could be a difference, but I'm not certain. I just figure that if I'm using distilled water all along (for my cigars & humidor), why not continue to use distilled water for my salt test?

It's certainly feasible that during your salt test, some minerals coming off the tap water in the cap could very well be absorbed into your hygro (albeit a small amount I'm sure)...I'd rather be safe and just stick with distilled water 'ya know?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> I just figure that if I'm using distilled water all along (for my cigars & humidor), why not continue to use distilled water for my salt test?


Yeah - can't hurt, I think I used distilled last time as well. Just playing devil's advocate!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Totally....I kinda even forgot we were talkin' about salt tests here to begin with!


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

damn !! i must of had a brain FART.i don't know why i was thinking it was for the humidor.well maybe someone got something out of what i said. i still wouldn't use tap water. 

when in doubt, smoke a Churchill,,,,


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Tap water is just fine for a salt test.


----------



## agentdaffy007 (Mar 11, 2009)

I use distilled water. Tap is not even good for drinking.


----------

